# General > Upcoming Events >  Jaffa drinks 9th April 2019

## dogmatix

Tuesday 9th April 2019.

Galbraiths 2 Mount Eden Road, Auckland.

Rushy has said he will be there at 4.30pm.  :Beer: 

From the thread:

https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....session-49289/

----------


## Russian 22.

I will be there as soon as I can after work. So probably 5pm if I'm lucky. And then off to the nzda meeting for 7pm.

----------


## Rushy

Be there or be square.

----------


## dogmatix

Ill have my NZ Drinking Bros Pew top on.

----------


## Russian 22.

What's the pick of the beers at galbraith pub fellas

----------


## northdude

its just got Waikato and that's it

----------


## Russian 22.

> its just got Waikato and that's it


Ah well. I can live with disappointment

----------


## Rushy

> its just got Waikato and that's it


You bloody shit stirrer.

----------


## Survy

Ah crap, I saw this post too late !

----------

